# anybody know the redline for a 326



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

anybody know the redline for a 326 v8?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure, but, I would not buzz it any higher then 5,000rpms.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A 326 has the same stroke as a 389, just a smaller bore. Redline for the stock 389 is about 5800 rpms....power drops off around 5500-5600 with stock valve springs. I like Rukee's advice a whole lot. Keep it at 5 grand or below, and it'll keep together!!


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks guys, i thalt the gtos redline on the tachs was 5200 rpm. were you get the 5800?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My mistake on the posted redline...I just went out and looked. 5200 on my '65's tach. Must be getting old.......(I have buzzed mine to 6500 rpms, but it's balanced and blueprinted with upgraded internals)....not recommended for a stocker.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

its ok i wasint douting you it just made me curious were you found the info, we al amke mistakes but i aint going raceing i just needed the redline so i can figer the top speed, ultimategto.com has a top speed calculate and you can change the rpm tire size tanny gearing and rear end gearing to what you have so you can calculate your top speed. nice to know pontiacs can hold up to over 6000 rpm and not mess up the blocks. ive hed its cheaper to fix a pontiac to run over 6000 rpm and hold together thin it is a chevy small block. ill just use the 5200 redline has my redline to calculate the top speed, thanks again guys


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

well i used it and it came out to 158 mph at 5200 rpm wit the 2 speed auto witch 1.76 first and 1.00 second and with 2.56 gearing in the rea and 205/70/15 uniroyal tiger paw tires. not a bad top speed fo a all stock 2 barrel auto tempest custom. the weakist of pontiac v8s that yea and it still peppy has can be and fast on top end. i hope at soem point i get to drive a gto, if 250 horses feel this good 335,360,366 or 370 will feel soooo much better!!!


----------

